# My first finished chess set.



## titchard (19 Dec 2011)

Here it is. My first chess set. This is going to be a present for my 8 year old nephew. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Lons (19 Dec 2011)

*NICE *

What wood did you use Titchard?


----------



## BigShot (19 Dec 2011)

Nice work. The hollow tops on K, Q and R look great.
Is your nephew much of a chess player? I hope he is and has enough respect for his pieces to not leave them lying around to get the tops broken.
I imagine that if it survives the first few years it'll be a set he'll be very happy with for a long time to come.


----------



## puzzler (19 Dec 2011)

Well Done How long did it take to cut out what a lovely xmas present to give
Regards Puzzler


----------



## Edwin (19 Dec 2011)

This is beautiful work and must have taken you a long time to design and make. It's also far more than a chess set, because of the motive you had for making it. I'm sure that your nephew will cherish it and so, in due course, will his children. Congratulations!


----------



## Blister (19 Dec 2011)

That is a lovely set , Well done 

Did you use the pattern from the book Making Chess sets ?

=D>


----------



## titchard (19 Dec 2011)

This was a design from the book The Art Of The Scroll Saw by Patrick Spielman. it was cut from pine spray painted and then varnished. My nephew plays in the school chess club so hopefully he will look after it. It took me about 4 months and alot of mistakes to get made but it was aloy of fun.

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## chrispuzzle (20 Dec 2011)

Wow. Beautiful! 

Compound cutting...I haven't got the hang of that yet...


----------



## The Weegie (20 Dec 2011)

Stunning piece of work. =D> 

Your nephew is very lucky.


----------



## wood master (20 Dec 2011)

super work you should be very happy with your work. :ho2 :ho2 :ho2


----------



## thomvic (20 Dec 2011)

Brilliant!

Richard


----------



## Jensmith (20 Dec 2011)

Stunning. I'm sure he'll love it!


----------



## donwatson (20 Dec 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous.
Thanks for showing.

take care
Don W


----------



## Lumberman (22 Dec 2011)

Nice piece of compound cutting.
Harry.


----------



## gregmcateer (22 Dec 2011)

Absolutely lovely!
Well done.
Greg


----------



## Leo (31 Dec 2011)

Perfick !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

